# 25 out 25 fibromyalgia patients tested positive to Lyme



## Askeladden (Dec 18, 2003)

Breakthroughs in Lyme DiseaseLyme Disease Possibly Contagious & Linked to Over 320 Conditions. Have any of you guys read this before? We have a lot of ticks in Norway, so I am very interested in this. It is diffecult to get properly tested though. I suspect the doctors to rather give people another diagnosis like Fibromyalgia or chronic pain.An experimental test for Lyme disease on 25 patients with fibromyalgia and everyone of them tested positive: http://www.allergyresearchgroup.com/news/l...Newsletter2.pdf Askeladden.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Well this is surely an interesting post. I just gave the list of diseases a quick once over and noticed MS amongst them. Here on Vancouver Island I have been told there is a larger than normal occurance of MS. Of course, we have a larger than normal tick population here... H-m-m-m.Mark


----------



## Askeladden (Dec 18, 2003)

What they have found out is that you don't need to be in touch with any ticks to get lyme. Lots of people with CFS or FMS probably have Lyme instead. It is crucial to get the diagnose and the proper treatment. The good news is that Lyme can be treated!!! To find out, do the We s t e rn Blot blood test (antibody assay) doneby Igenex Labs in California (www.igenex.com). You can call Intenex lab and they will send the kit. Get a local doctor to co operate with you first. This can be done overseas also.Askeladden


----------

